# Eye Glasses



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I've got several pair of glasses, all of which have gotten abused over time and some are scratched badly enough that they're a distraction to wear. Anyone know of a way to remove these scratches? 

I've tried toothpaste and even car wax but to no avail. HELP!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds like you are using plastic lenses. They scratch easier than glass. Your optician can possibly polish them up a bit, but plastic will still be susceptible to that sort of wear. I use safety glass, which is slightly heavier, but more durable. You might want to add a pair made with safety glass next time you purchase glasses.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

This is a major concern for us, hubby has rubbish vision without his glasses. Luckily we can pick up plus diopters (what he needs) super cheap. We have dozens of pairs, I'm constantly retrieving them from the horse yard, pig yard, workshop etc. I put them away for future emergencies , twisted and half chewed apart. I figure a scratched area, distracting as it might be, is better than not being able so see at all.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Many years ago at a motorcycle rally I bought a paste that worked pretty well for light scratches. Zookie wax in a small container. I haven't seen it outside of those type of venues.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

About fifteen or more years ago I solved the problem with lasik surgery.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had varied results with toothpaste and automotive "rubbing compound"

This stuff works pretty well:

http://www.amazon.com/3M-39044-Scratch-Remover-oz/dp/B002RNFP3A/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard this is good, but I have never tried it:

NOVUS PLASTIC POLISH # 2
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/pages/cs/windshieldrestoration/novuspolish2.php

Never heard of this until today:
210 PLUS PLASTIC SCRATCH REMOVER
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/pages/cs/windshieldrestoration/210plus.php

This stuff is amazing if you can get it:
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/cspages/3m-avwrsk.php

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...Solutions/Aviation-Window-Restoration-System/


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd start with talking to the place you bought those glasses or whomever you're going to buy glasses from in the future. If anything can be done, they'll have the best option. Normally it's no cost if you bought them there.

What kind of lenses are they? Glass, polycarbonate...

If you use the Novus (it's a good product), I'd use the Novus #1. #2 and #3 I use on the plastic of my ATV's. Might be a bit strong for glasses.

There's a ton of new options out there for new glasses to get lenses that are more scratch resistant. My glasses are 3 years old (polycarbonate with some scratch resistant coating) and there's zero visible scratches. That's daily wear for over 1000 days.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I use plastic lens but I always have them coated as part of the process. When you clean your lens be sure you use a soft cloth even a microfiber made for lens. rinse them off before you try to remove debris like dirt as it will scratch.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BTW, if you get new glasses, make sure you're sitting down when they give you the price.
I just ordered some earlier this week. I got $89 frames and pretty much the best lenses they had to offer. The lenses were about $750.
My kids got cheaper glasses but they were still in the $400+ range.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I got $89 frames and pretty much the best lenses they had to offer. The lenses were about $750.


I got polycarbonate lenses for about $100 or so. It's all I ever buy.

If you have a current prescription, you can order "spare" eyeglasses (yeah, they are Chinese  )on the internet for less than $50, complete.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I rotate between glass and plastic lens. Since I can get new lens every year if my prescription has not changed I use a pair of frames from my costuming kit and have lens put in them. This way I have a spare pair with either glass or plastic lens. I know frames are expensive to buy out of pocket but if you can get them new off ebay for $20 I think the money is worth it for a spare pair of glasses.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Another option is just buy less expensive glasses. My wife has got some from Zinni Optical. They have prescription glasses starting at about $7. Yes that is right $7. When tested by consumer reports it was found they were the best at giving you the actual correct prescription. At those prices you could maybe buy several pair.
I am in no way associated with this company and could care less if they ever sold another pair but we had good luck with them. Paying more does not always mean you got better.

http://www.zennioptical.com/?gclid=CNeJu9nqwL4CFUVbfgodlSQAmw


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For those of you who wear eyeglasses or for anyone who's eyesight may go out on them, these are interesting option. It might not hurt to have a couple pairs in in your preps either. Universal self adjustable eyeglasses for approximately $40.

http://revoseek.com/information-technology/created-universal-glasses-adjustable-lens/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Another option is just buy less expensive glasses. My wife has got some from Zinni Optical. They have prescription glasses starting at about $7. Yes that is right $7. When tested by consumer reports it was found they were the best at giving you the actual correct prescription. At those prices you could maybe buy several pair.
> I am in no way associated with this company and could care less if they ever sold another pair but we had good luck with them. Paying more does not always mean you got better.


I believe it is Zenni you are referring to, they have even polycarbonate (what protective eyewear is made from) for around $50 delivered to Canada. And I know people who say that glasses from them lasted longer and were of at least as good quality as locally. Personally I almost always shop local but why would I willingly get ripped off.

I have no problem with paying for an eye exam though.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just oredered new glasses. Frames were about 130 and the total about 492. I got scratch resistant lenses. They've worked well on the pair I've been wearing for the last five years. I'm really careful with how I clean them though. They are stupid expensive but, what isn't these days?


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I got 2 pairs, polycarbonate bifocals, progressive, transitional lens, for a total of a little over $500.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We order ours from Zenni also. I did get a pair for $20 just to see and they are just as good as the pair that I paid. $35 for!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy Schnikeys! I'm floored by some of the prices for glasses.
I feel like I got a pretty good deal after reading this. I recently paid just under $300 and it included my exam for the this visit and up to 2 a year for three years, two pair of new eyeglasses and a year supply of contact lenses. This is though the eyecare club at America's Best. 

The glasses are only for back up to the contact lenses and with an older pair I still have that gives me 3 pair on hand in case something would happen. Also, it allows me to stock up on contact lenses for $12.49 a box. 

Better yet, though my contact prescription lets me see like an eagle at long distance it requires me to wear reading glasses for up close. The eye doc says if I'm comfortable with it, I can wear a contact in just my right eye, giving me that eye for distance and the left for up close. Since both eyes are the same prescription that doubles the length of time my contacts will last. It happens that I actually prefer the one eye contact option.

Being able to see post-SHTF has always been a concern for me and since I can't currently afford laser surgery this is the best I've got for now and not bad at that!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BlackDogWV said:


> Better yet, though my contact prescription lets me see like an eagle at long distance it requires me to wear reading glasses for up close. The eye doc says if I'm comfortable with it, I can wear a contact in just my right eye, giving me that eye for distance and the left for up close.


I'm not an eye doctor but that just sounds completely wrong. Wear one for distance and one eye without for up close. That's terrible advise IMHO. You'll get headaches and all kinds of other problems as your 2 eyes try to strain to balance.

I think the correct option is to wear the contacts for distance but then either take them out if you can read that way or wear reading glasses in conjunction with the contacts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlackDogWV said:


> The eye doc says if I'm comfortable with it, I can wear a contact in just my right eye, giving me that eye for distance and the left for up close.


When I have a lens fall out of my glasses, I have to close that eye to see because 1 clear and 1 blurry doesn't work at all for me.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm not an eye doctor but that just sounds completely wrong. Wear one for distance and one eye without for up close. That's terrible advise IMHO. You'll get headaches and all kinds of other problems as your 2 eyes try to strain to balance.
> 
> I think the correct option is to wear the contacts for distance but then either take them out if you can read that way or wear reading glasses in conjunction with the contacts.


I hear what you're saying but this is the second eye doctor that suggested it. My previous prescription was designed this way. The left eye barely had any 'medicine' in it and the doc said if I wanted I didn't need to wear the left. Some have even suggested it can strengthen the eye by forcing it to see better. I've been wearing just the one for several weeks and have had no issues with headaches or eye strain.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BlackDogWV said:


> I hear what you're saying but this is the second eye doctor that suggested it. My previous prescription was designed this way. The left eye barely had any 'medicine' in it and the doc said if I wanted I didn't need to wear the left. Some have even suggested it can strengthen the eye by forcing it to see better. I've been wearing just the one for several weeks and have had no issues with headaches or eye strain.


I have heard this as well. I have a friend who wears contact lenses. One is for distance and one is for close up.

We all have one eye we use more for distance and the other more for close up. Look at people's eyes. You will begin to see that one eye looks a little larger, more open and the other a little smaller, less open.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It's called monovision (wearing only one or two different contacts), it's a thing :dunno:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The one contact or lens option must be for folks with eyesight that is not that bad, say under 20/75. With my 20/200 and 20/175 I am in Linc's boat, have to close one eye to see.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Woody said:


> The one contact or lens option must be for folks with eyesight that is not that bad, say under 20/75. With my 20/200 and 20/175 I am in Linc's boat, have to close one eye to see.


Are you sure? I had 20/200 before surgery and one option they suggested was to only get one eye fixed.

They explained that it wouldn't take long for it to feel natural.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It might be that there is a difference between a glasses lens and a contact or eye surgery as far as adjusting to the difference. I know some people have much worse vision in one eye and yet they seem to adjust but having one lens seems like it would be uncomfortable. 

Anyone who wears contacts, when you first put one in or if one falls out can you see at all decently? How long do you think it would take to get used to it?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Anyone who wears contacts, when you first put one in or if one falls out can you see at all decently? How long do you think it would take to get used to it?


It must depend on prescription. Just one in (or if one falls out) = can NOT see decently at all 
I have tried one contact only, and it is just as bad as one lens in glasses. I am somewhere north of 20/160 but praying for that to come down!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This one lens trick will work for some and not for others. Some of it will depend on your prescription but much of it will depend on your attitude. The human mind is amazing. For example, I was taught to shoot with one eye open, today many are taught to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It has been a long time but I did go without one lens for a full day, and part or most of the next. Maybe, given more time, it would have gotten more natural but I remember it sucked.

In a survival situation, hey, you gota do what you gota do! I'm sure I could learn to live with it.


----------

